# What's your favorite smoking wood?



## Nat Hat (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm sure this has been debated before, deep in this forum, but I'd like to bring it to the top.

When it comes to fish, I prefer alder and apple.

When it comes to pork, I prefer pecan.

Just want to know you y'all think.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Fish- Button Wood 
Pork - Peach/ Pecan
Beef- Pecan, Red Oak, Black Jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what is button wood?

jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> what is button wood?
> 
> jack


Its a Tree that grows in south Florida like a mangrove. Illegal to cut but theirs ways to get it. Its the oldest and most well known sought after wood for smoking mullet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use pecan the most but also love JD barrel wood!


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

Poultry = any fruit wood
Sausage = hickory with a kiss of red oak
Jerky = hickory
Andouille = pecan with green sugar cane


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Turkey - pecan
Pork - hickory
chicken on the grill - hickory and little bit of mesquite

I recently cooked some pork chops on the BGE using some maple - it was probably the best I've ever had.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I prefer pecan for most of my smokes....very abundant locally and personally love the flavor on about everything! My .02 worth.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

There used to be a "Texas Style" BBQ located in Covington, La intersection of Hwy 90 & Lee Roads that was very popular with the locals. Owner and BBQ Master shared his smoke flavored recipe with me. 


Red Oak 
Cherry 
Pecan 
Hickory


BBQ Master instructed, equal amounts must burn simultaneous.


As particular he was regarding wood inventory, his meats were select, from a local butcher. Daddy's Ribs were a definite favorite on the menu.


----------

